# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γιατί τρώνε το χαρτί?

## jens

καλησπέρα σας . εδώ και λίγο καιρό απόκτησα 2 μικρά budgie . η συμπεριφορά τους είναι κανονική εκτος το ότι τρώνε το χαρτί που τους έχω στο κλουβί τους γιατί το κάνουν ?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μήπως είναι ζευγαράκι και ετοιμάζονται για φωλίτσα ??? Ο καιρός όμως δεν είναι για τέτοια δουλειά μόνο  το νου σου !!! *

----------


## jens

είναι περίπου 4 μηνών νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ μικρά αλλα και αν είναι για φωλια τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω

----------


## geog87

μαλλον θα παιζουν!!!βαλε κανα παιχνιδακι στο κλουβι η κανα τσαμπι millet για να τα απασχολησεις με κατι αλλο!

----------


## mariakappa

το χαρτι αρεσει πολυ στους παπαγαλους.δεν κανει ομως να τρωνε το χαρτι του κλουβιου γιατι θα αρρωστησουν απο τις κουτσουλιες.εαν μπορεις φτιαξε μονος σου με χαρτι παιχνιδακια και δωστους για να σταματησουν να τρωνε το λερωμενο.

----------


## lagreco69

Η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος εχει ηδη αρχισει!! μονο τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες δεν κανει να γινονται ζευγαρωματα! λογω καυσωμα, πιθανης πτερορροιας και ελλειψη υγρασιας. εφοσον ειναι 4 μηνων παιζουν! δεν υπαρχει θεμα ζευγαρωματος, δεν παθαινουν κατι μην σε ανησυχει!! μονο μην τρωνε και τις κουτσουλιες τους μαζι με το χαρτι. επισης εαν τους εχεις εφημεριδες η περιοδικα περιεχουν τοξικα υλικα και υπαρχει παντα ο κινδυνος δηλητηριασης!! αφαιρεσε τα και βαλε στον πατο χαρτι κουζινας η κολλες Α4.

----------


## COMASCO

> Η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος εχει ηδη αρχισει!! μονο τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες δεν κανει να γινονται ζευγαρωματα! λογω καυσωμα, πιθανης πτερορροιας και ελλειψη υγρασιας. εφοσον ειναι 4 μηνων παιζουν! δεν υπαρχει θεμα ζευγαρωματος, δεν παθαινουν κατι μην σε ανησυχει!! μονο μην τρωνε και τις κουτσουλιες τους μαζι με το χαρτι. επισης εαν τους εχεις εφημεριδες η περιοδικα περιεχουν τοξικα υλικα και υπαρχει παντα ο κινδυνος δηλητηριασης!! αφαιρεσε τα και βαλε στον πατο χαρτι κουζινας η κολλες Α4.


χαχαχα!ειπα να πω και εγω τιποτα...αλλα βλεπω τα ειπες ολα...!!συμφωνω με τον δημητρη σε οτι προανεφερε!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σουπιοκόκκαλο τους έχεις βάλει!!!

----------


## Ρία

αν ειναι να φτιάξουμε παιχνίδια απο χαρτί, το καλύτερο είναι το λευκό Α4 ε;

----------


## mariakappa

κατα τη γνωμη μου ναι αλλα εχω δει και παιχνιδια απο χρωματιστα χαρτια

----------


## jens

ναι τους έχω βάλει Σουπιοκόκκαλο

----------


## teo24

Μερικες ιδεες .....

Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για το Μούτρο (κοκατίλ).

----------

